# would your poodle protect?



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Do you think your poodle would protect you in a bad situation and why?


Yes, because she has. Maddy, The Diva, The Devine Miss M, my fierce protector, and my very best friend!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope, she'd run for it. lol!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Phoenix would let the bad guy in but not let him out. He always sits between me and the door. He is Mr.silent until he sees the problem. Sookie hears everything and is a fierce protector of me when she sees my reflection cooking dinner in the kitchen window. She thinks someone is outside lurking. At 5 months old she has a big bark and stomps around all intimidating like  So cute.

I have to admit I didn't think poodles would have a big bark. But Phoenix has a huge scary bark that would out do a Dane any day. For a big marshmallow I am sooo impressed!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy would run to me for protection, after raising the whole neighbourhood with hysterical barking (which would probably be enough to scare most intruders off). I know, because she saw my niece wearing one of those sleeping bag suits at Christmas, and stood at the top of the stairs yelling at her, until we were able to prove it was really Amy!

Sophy would give a more measured warning, and then go to say hullo ...


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes and no...

A and I play wrestle all the time, and if I scream or squeal, Tate is right there happy grumbling and hopping around and (gently) nomming at A's hands or pulling on A's shirt, etc. He knows it is a game. That's the yes and no, lol... he might think it was a game.

However, he did get mad at A one day when A was trying to move him off of me repeatedly so we could cuddle on the couch and snipped. I did get on to him, but I was mad at A because guess how that dummy was moving him? Dragging him by his collar. Needless to say, no cuddling happened!

Now, while I say he might protect me... I'm not sure what damage his little self would do. Someone could easily kick him away!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Not in a million years :smile:. He sees protection as my job, not his. Which is okay, as I do too.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*I'd love to hear more about this*



poodleholic said:


> Yes, because she has. Maddy, The Diva, The Devine Miss M, my fierce protector, and my very best friend!


Did you have an incident where she stepped up?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Stella would stand anyone off and has done it. I've not ever had a threatening situation but we have 4 children , 3 of which that live away at different collages. When either of the two boys come home...it's usually in the middle of the night...and Stella doesn't know them..she is getting to now,but she didn't know them..and I could tell she would have attacked if we had not reassured her that it was ok. She stood solidly in the entrance the first time my stepson came here....and barked ferociously at him. She didn't let him pass until we went to them and told her it was ok. I had a Doberman b4 Stella and he would bark like a crazy man...but we had several mishaps over the 8 hrs we had him and he let people come into the house! I did feel he would have protected me if something had happened while he was in my presence. Once we had our home for sale and the realtors were to call first so we could remove the Doberman you would think they would abide by that lol. Some man didn't see that rule and showed up with 2 clients...he said he almost $&[email protected] his pants when he started up the stairs and was met by my Doberman who barked as he was also startled, but then immediately grabbed the tennis ball and presented it to the realtor. Lol he went on to show the house to the couple! I don't think Stella would allow such a thing.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I think Millie would. I was watching TV in my bedroom with the door closed the other day and my dad came home late at night and opened the door to say hi. It was dark in the room so she didn't know who was coming in. Millie FLEW off the bed and for a minute I actually thought she was going to attack him!!! Once she realized who it was she calmed down.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Nope - not his style - he's a party guy, not a protection guy :lol:


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

My toy girl and my mini boy were my guardians in my college years. I always thought in their minds they're huge fierce dogs.
I lost my girl, Faith, 2 years ago, but she was very protective and never let anyone she didn't know in the house or near me, until I showed her it was ok, then she calmed down.

My boy, Sirius, has always been more laid back, but he's also very protective and doesn't let anyone he doesn't know in the house. Well, except for females of either human or canine kind, my dog is a womanizer! He does bark at them when they're outside, but once inside, he goes nuts and dances and gives smiles and lies on his back to get belly rubs, lol! Only with females though, he's not that overly friendly with men.

If I'm getting ready to go to bed and of course he's also ready to go to bed with me, and anyone passes near my room, be it my father or mother, he barks at them til they go away, lol. Silly dog.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont really know. He puts up a good front at the door for sure, esp. at night. Once they actually got in though, no idea. He is very friendly to pizza guys once they come in, but i am ok with them too. If i was afraid then he might be different. One time in the park it was dusk and this big guy was walking towards us. Riley is a loose leash walker, but he became glued to my leg. Was watching him very intently, and once the man passed he kept turning around and watching him. He is so socialized that he usually ignores people. Something about that man he didnt like though.


----------



## jojo (Jan 15, 2011)

I have only had jojo now just under two weeks, and he is 5.5 months old. In such a short time, I cant believe how much he bonded to me. When I go to work, my wife says he has no interest in playing with her and my daughter, and just lays by the front door with no life in him, until I get home. When I get home, he's all happy, and wants to play with the whole family and be a dog again. The other day, I was in my car with him and a conversation I was having with a guy over a parking lot, started turning into a nasty conversation. As soon as we started arguing, jojo stepped up and started growling and barking at the guy. I think when he gets older, he will be a good protector with the ability to discriminate between the "good guys, and bad guys."


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Not in a million years :smile:. He sees protection as my job, not his. Which is okay, as I do too.


This is exactly how I feel for all my dogs. I don't want them to try to protect me. I would never forgive myself if they did and got hurt or killed.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes no question there. 

Charly would rip them apart. He knows when something is just not right. And Dima would bark them to death.

And Vaka would maybe punch with her front paws hehe..

Charly is very protective of me, the house and the cars.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix would for sure. He is very wary of strangers to begin with, and picks up when people are uncomfortable around him. 

Mitch....I'm not sure. He has only ever barked at a stranger once, and that was because they were wearing a big puffy jacket with the hood up and you could not see their face. It was more of an "I'm scared of you" bark, then a "stay away from my mom!" bark. 
He is VERY attached to me though, but he's friendly with strangers so I really don't know, and do not want to find out.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Llama is hell-bound to protect my mom and myself. Vlada is a babydoll, so I doubt she's into that stuff...


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I would have thought so, but then the pool guy came into our yard (NOT on his day...apparently this guy either has no fear or no sense). She barked up a storm circling him. He ignored her and kept cleaning. On one hand I'm glad she didn't bite him, obviously, but on the other hand...

She puts up a good front, though.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I can't say. We have never been in a situation where they have had to prove themselves. I think that Billy would if he realized that it was a bad situation. Taffy puts up a good front with baking and carrying on but I don't know how she would react if actually confronted. 

Because of their training for therapy work, they approach people in a loving way._


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> Nope, she'd run for it. lol!



tee hee hee, now THAT'S funny....


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

The first time I heard my girls growl was at only 3 months old, when it was late at night and we were outside. The neighbor was putting out his garbage, Summer became very alert and agitated, growling over and over. It was quite cute to see this sweet little curly ball growling in the dark like that. Her sister Cleo just looked on.
Now at 7 months old they alert us to any one at the door with a bark and sometimes a growl, though they do not bark excessively.
They are very alert,..........and BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> Did you have an incident where she stepped up?


Yes. Long story made short, 2 deputies had an arrest warrant for some guy, and they had the wrong address - mine, not the perp's. They were beating on my door, and when I saw it was law enforcement, of course I opened the door to them. My door opens outward. The male deputy was shouting, and stepped into my house, bumping hard into me - I would have fallen to the floor, but grabbed hold of the loveseat. Maddy, who was on the loveseat looking out the window, flew at him growling, and grabbed hold of his shirt at the collar in front. I grabbed her, and we both went down to the floor. I had to hold her with my arms AND my legs around her, scared that if I let go of her, that jerk might shoot her! Beau was behind us, jumping up and down like he was on a pogo stick, barking and growling, and I swear he was actually foaming at the mouth! I just kept repeating "let me contain my dogs, please get out of my house." He said he had a search warrant (which he would not show me - because he obviously did NOT have one), and was going to make an issue of Maddy, but I reminded him that he had no legal right to come into my house, AND, he assaulted me! We called it even. 

I have to admit I was pretty surprised by Maddy's protective behavior, because she loves people and is very kind and gentle.


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jazzi maybe, Ella I doubt it. They mostly expect to be protected, but if I or DH was trully threatened anything is possible.:ahhhhh::bolt::fencing:
Don't really want to find out!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Absolutely!!! Romeo is extremely protective of me, my home and my car. I pity the poor slob who would want to brake into my house/car.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

barking snarling? maybe. quite possibly from behind me. but actually getting in and helping me? no

My aussies? in a heart beat- especially my bitch. (the other boy is kinda old *L* )


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

Ginger has a hugh bark when she sees someone outside the house but since she doesn't do that when she's off the property I think she's protecting her space, not necessarily the people. I'm not sure what she'd do if someone aggressed to one of us. Interesting though b/c last weekend we arrived at our daughter's farm and there was a neighbour's dog there that neither of our dogs knew. Keelyn the Border Collie immediately tried to run her off and being old and smaller wasn't having much luck. Ginger just stepped up and stood over the other dog, literally right over her blocking her from Keelyn until she backed down. The other dog left the property as soon as we went in and didn't come back all weekend. My daughter said that dog hangs around to play with their dog a lot of the time but not that weekend!


----------



## LittleGracie (Oct 22, 2010)

I wish either of my dogs would protect me, Jesse my little guy is petrified of everything, he'll bark real big as long as theirs something in the way to protect him. lol he barks at the door but if you open it he runs behind the couch and keeps barking. Awww my little man.

Gracie my standard loves everyone, she only barks because she likes the excitement of joining in. lol I can't imagine a day when she'd protect me, she's a love bug. Anyone who comes through the door is a new friend to her, she always wants to cuddle.


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Brody-no way, too scared. Albert-yes and has twice. Albert is usually very outgoing and loves people. One day I came home from agility field with Albert. We were having some work done on the outside of the house. One of the workers that I had never met came around the side of the house straight to me to greet me. Albert stepped between us and growled. I gently pulled him behind me and shook the man's hand and talked for a few minutes. I then released Albert's leash a little and he came around and sniffed the man and was fine. Several years later, I was walking both poodles. A strange guy was hanging out on the street corner and just looked up to no good. When we passed, Brody was trying to get as far away from him as possible. Albert never broke his stride but gave the man a sideways glance and a growl. I said "Good boy Albert" where the man could hear and continued without incident.


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

I am speaking of my late, great Boon.

He definitely saved me at least twice. Once, 3 drunks showed up on my doorstep after 11 pm on a Sunday night. I was home alone that night, I lived miles and miles from the nearest small town, nearest neighbor was more than 2 miles away. The men crowded onto my porch, asking for a phone. When I opened the door to hand them the cordless phone, one of them tried to push past me into the house. Boon put all three of them back into their pick up truck and ran them off the property.

Another time, in that same house, a man I'd never seen before showed up one day when my husband again was not at home (he's a long-haul truck driver). The guy said that he was a friend of my husband's, and my husband had told him to come look over the INSIDE of the house to give him an estimate on painting it. Boon went berserk, growling and barking and lunging at the guy, who decided the dog was just too much trouble and literally ran to his car. Later my husband said -- of course -- that he had no idea who the guy was, had not spoken to anyone about a painting estimate, and that the guy was obviously up to no good.

Boon also prevented a pack of feral dogs -- 5 of them -- from attacking my small herd of dairy goats and their young kids. 

So yes, he was tremendously protective. Gentlemanly at all other times, but with a perfect sense for who had mischief in their minds.

God, I miss that dog. :-(


----------



## LittleGracie (Oct 22, 2010)

Now that I think about it, Gracie has seen people on our walks and has had a bad sense and turned her nose to them and let out a bark I rarely hear from her. I dooooo feel safe with her!


----------

